# Перезагрузка при инициализации udev

## dmmedia

Обновил profile с 2008 до 10, обновил Portage.

Обновил gentoo-sources с 2.6.14-r1 до 2.6.33, собрал новое ядро genkernel-ом, обновил system через emerge system.

Возникла проблема:

при загрузке, процесс доходит до надписи Waiting for uevents to be processed и компьютер перезагружается.

Полазил по интернету, похожая проблема есть у многих, но у всех из них компьютер подвисает. С перезагрузкой так никого и не нашёл.

Попробовал следовать всяческим советам в стиле добавления загрузочных параметров (добавлял acpi=off, убирал vga, ...), изменения настроек (/etc/conf.d/rc, /etc/udev/udev.conf, ...), удалял правила udev, но ничего так и не помогло.

Пересобрал ядро руками - та же история.

Система: entry level сервер от Fujitsu, на базе Intel с 2-мя процессорами Xeon, 2 ГиБ памяти, SATA жёсткий, никаких RAID-ов и других наворотов.

В общем убил 2 дня, но безрезультатно. Можете ли вы посоветовать что еще попробовать сделать? Если нужна дополнительная информация по системе, то конечно же предоставлю.

----------

